# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  راه اندازی node js در هاست های لینوکسی cpanel

## pchamed123

سلام دوستان من میخوام نود رو روی هاست لینوکسم که cpanel هست راه اندازی کنم،ایا این کار رو میشه کرد. اگر میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
باتشکر از شما

----------


## plague

ربطی به سی پنل نداره
شما باید دسترسی از طریق ssh به سرور داشته باشید تا بتونید نصب کنید

----------


## robertsharifi

توجه کنید که برای اجرای برنامه های ساخته شده با فریمورک های ند شما نیاز به تهیه ی وی پی اس دارید و نمیتوانید برنامه های ساخته شده با فریمورک های ند را رو هاست های اشتراکی نصب نمایید برای نصب برنامه های ند در وی پی اس همانطور که دوستمان در بالا اشاره فرمودند شما به دسترسی ssh بر روی وی پی اس از شرکت ارایه دهنده این سرویس نیازمندید بقیه راه هم اموزشش در اینترنت فراوان و از حوصله بنده برای اموزش نصب ند در وی پی اس خارج  :لبخند گشاده!:  :متفکر: 

لرنفا مرجع اموزش ویدیویی  http://www.learnfa.com :خجالت:

----------


## parswebserver

سلام

روی هاست هم قابل پیاده سازی است آموزش راه اندازی نود جی اس روی هاست
https://parswebserver.com/%D8%A2%D9%...%DB%8C-%D9%87/

----------

